# Looks like the season dates are set.



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

With all due respect, I will follow what the majority wants. I am so busy on the lake I just don't have time to go to meetings and so on. I voiced my opinion here on a couple threads and that was all I am going to do. Granted a few year ago I could book 40 hunters on those 2 days if I had guides and places. But now I take some of my old clients and it lets me also enjoy the day too as I am a waterfowler at heart 1st. 

Good luck to those that got what they wanted. I will make due with what we got.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

my point was the policy makers are interested in a business person's point of view, especially in this economy. They get plenty of input from the average hunter, but I doubt from many business people, other than the biggies like Jay's, Cabela's, etc. Anyway, good luck to ya.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I hope those that wanted the regular duck split during duck season aren't frozen out for that last 2 days. I personally don't see much benifit in a 6 day break but that's just me. Going to be hard keeping hunters from shooting ducks during the 1st 2 days of late goose season in the southern part of the south zone. IMO worst rule change since I been hunting for where I hunt. That 3 week of no hunting made for some great hunting. Some people don't know how to leave well enough alone. Done with my rant. Enjoy the upcoming season. Just noticed the split doesn't include geese. I can't find an ICON on how to express how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/08/dates_announced_for_michigan_w.html#incart_hbx


 
I totaly agree.....I have been doing some research about this and I think it presure from the Sag. Bay hunters. I think the late duck statred in 1999 and I have hunted every lates season with GREAT SUCCESS. I'm going to stick to this and hope that it changes back next year.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Kingcrapp said:


> I totaly agree.....I have been doing some research about this and I think it presure from the Sag. Bay hunters. I think the late duck statred in 1999 and I have hunted every lates season with GREAT SUCCESS. I'm going to stick to this and hope that it changes back next year.


To be honest, a few things will have to happen in order for us to ever have those two late split days again. The only way I can see it happening again is with a complete restructure of the Zone 2/3 line. 

Only time will tell how it plays out.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

i am also very sad 2 c the jan 2 day hunt go.... kinda late now but i hope the late dec hunt is close to the quality of time experienced in the field as the now old jan hunt


----------



## 12hunt (Aug 20, 2008)

Sad to see the original season go also! I hunt the SW and ducks get pretty sparse around here I wish we could of kept the late two days as well as having the new split! Don't really see the harm of extending the overall season two days??? I know can't have my cake and eat it too!!
JMO

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I really don't want to stir the pot, but..........

everyone should understand that if we were to go to 4 zones (which is a possibility) we would lose the late split as we would have NO SPLIT option with a 4 zone structure. I see many of you are now hailing from "Zone 4" or some derivitive of such, yet are still concerned about the 2 days which were around the New Year. What is more important to this constituancy-a 4th zone or the New Year split?

Just want to FULLY understand.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> I really don't want to stir the pot, but..........
> 
> everyone should understand that if we were to go to 4 zones (which is a possibility) we would lose the late split as we would have NO SPLIT option with a 4 zone structure. I see many of you are now hailing from "Zone 4" or some derivitive of such, yet are still concerned about the 2 days which were around the New Year. What is more important to this constituancy-a 4th zone or the New Year split?
> 
> Just want to FULLY understand.


Correct John, but I think too many people got complacent about that two days, thinking it was always part of our season. Those of us who are older can remember before the two day split even existed, and we all still shot birds! Even when we had 30 or 45 day seasons.

What the 4 zone option could do is provide more flexibility and hunting opportunities for hunters...albeit mainly those in the SLP. It will be an interesting discussion come winter, but I for one think we need to stop focusing on what we "lose" by going away from the split, and concentrate on what we could possibly "gain" through a 4 zone concept. JMO


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have no problems giving up a late split for 4 zones IF that means sw mi goes later into Dec. By late I'm talking like straight through till the third weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

LoBrass said:


> What is more important to this constituancy-a 4th zone or the New Year split?


I think that completely depends on what the 4 Zones "look" like, and what their respective season dates would be. It also depends on what SE guys would like to see for their season, as I'd almost bet one of the Zone 4 proposals would be somewhat U-shaped and include SE Michigan as well.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> I think that completely depends on what the 4 Zones "look" like, and what their respective season dates would be. It also depends on what SE guys would like to see for their season, as I'd almost bet one of the Zone 4 proposals would be somewhat U-shaped and include SE Michigan as well.


A "U"? Don't you remember? The current boundaries are already way to complex for us simple folks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> ...I'd almost bet one of the Zone 4 proposals would be somewhat U-shaped and include SE Michigan as well.


I'm sure that will be one of the options discussed because several of us have floated various versions of it. But it's funny...I'm hearing from some down there that the majority may NOT want to be included in later dates, so that "U" shape may not be the one the majority favors? Obviously all speculation right now, so we'll see how the chips fall come winter.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> A "U"? Don't you remember? The current boundaries are already way to complex for us simple folks.


The "smiley" face idea...several have floated versions of it around in the last year.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> The "smiley" face idea...several have floated versions of it around in the last year.


I'm just laughing that one of the reasons various members gave early in the year that the zone 2/3 boundary *MUST* be changed was it was too complicated for us.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I would need to see the actual proposal that would be pushed at the meeting to stand behind it. This would also need to include the season date requirements in the proposal as well. 

In my opinion only, I feel the 4th zone should encompass at least to Calhoun County and go as far north as folks feel it should; most likely even further east than Calhoun, perhaps the middle. 

The season dates for the 4th zone would allow hunting at least until the third weekend of December, with no splits. Perhaps a Nov 1 (or first Saturday in Nov) start date, run the 60 days. If shorter season days are allotted, to a 30 or 45 day season, we still get to hunt some prime times in Nov and Dec if it is 45. 

I feel this would satisfy the majority of the folks wanting to hunt later on in SW MI. 

Now if the Feds decide to allow a split and we have 4 zones, we could use that split to get some October time. As I proposed above, the warm weather hunters might have to travel to the east a little to get the teal if the year proves to be brutal cold. I am willing to risk freeze out with this proposal. I might get poor hunting once or twice in ten years, but with the weather patterns shifting I am thinking it will stay warmer longer moving forward.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just sayin.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i love it shi kid!!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Right on schedule Kid. You are the expert at retort to about 5 people on this board. No matter what they say. Keep it up, I agree with you, you beat a dead horse often. I simply answered LoBrass zone statements. And for the record, I don't think I have ever addressed the 4 zone possibilities. You have a few times, and I liked your one map. It seems to play politics, one should stay off this board and go right to the source leaving you out of the equation. 




Shiawassee_Kid said:


> just sayin.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Right on schedule Kid. You are the expert at retort to about 5 people on this board. No matter what they say. Keep it up, I agree with you, you beat a dead horse often. I simply answered LoBrass zone statements. And for the record, I don't think I have ever addressed the 4 zone possibilities. You have a few times, and I liked your one map. It seems to play politics, one should stay off this board and go right to the source leaving you out of the equation.


lol, that dead horse graphic was for everyone, not just you. this is the 3rd main thread on this topic. i think the graphic is fitting.

at this point, i think everyone should be drawing their own little maps and getting them prepared for febuary. specially if you live in southern michigan.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> at this point, i think everyone should be drawing their own little maps .


Done. Would have been quicker, but I figured the detail was warranted.


----------

